# Venison Round Roast



## glgoodwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I had friend give me a venison round roast that is about 8 pounds. Just wondered if any body has smoked one of these and could give me some advice.

thanks for any help!!


----------



## smoking snow (Dec 3, 2009)

I would make a ham out of it just brine and smoke it


----------



## glgoodwin (Dec 4, 2009)

any Idea's?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 4, 2009)

I might would marinade it in some MoJo Chrillo then pin some bacon on it and smoke it at about 225 till I got an internal of 140 then foil and cooler for 30 minutes or so


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

How about some venison pastrami? Id would just find a good rub that you like, put it in the smoker, spray it down every 30 minutes or so with apple juice or cherry juice until you have an internal temp of 140, wrap in foil for an hour and enjoy. I absolutley love the taste of venison so anyway its cooked it fine with me.

Maybe even a good injection with something that you like.


----------

